# How does one get an Import/Export license?



## insider (24 March 2010)

Hello people. I was wondering if there were any fellow ASF members who could help me with some information on how to get an importation license. Also an exportation license too. I did some searches on the net and there was only links to US sites. Also in case there are different licenses for different regions of Australia I'm in Melbourne.


----------



## roland (24 March 2010)

I have been importing computer products and other stuff for 20 years or so. Never needed any license - maybe it depends on what you are importing.....


----------



## insider (24 March 2010)

roland said:


> I have been importing computer products and other stuff for 20 years or so. Never needed any license - maybe it depends on what you are importing.....




Ah yes!! A variety of possibilities actually alcohol, cars and building supplies. Also considering gemstones.


----------



## newbie trader (25 March 2010)

insider said:


> Ah yes!! A variety of possibilities actually alcohol, cars and building supplies. Also considering gemstones.




What kind of cars?

N.T


----------



## prawn_86 (25 March 2010)

Anyone who imports feel free to check out the FX link in my signature.

To Insider, you would need a licence for alcohol, and probably cars (depending on type). Best place to check is gov websites such as DFAT


----------



## insider (3 April 2010)

Doing some research it seems as though you will first need to have your company registered and then obtain the import/export license from your local chamber of commerce. I believe as well there seems to be different chambers of commerce that are specific for the trade to certain countries.


----------



## insider (3 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> What kind of cars?
> 
> N.T




It was more or less a generic question in case there were different licenses for certain assets. But anything available and feasible from England... Includes lambos


----------



## insider (3 April 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Anyone who imports feel free to check out the FX link in my signature.
> 
> To Insider, you would need a licence for alcohol, and probably cars (depending on type). Best place to check is gov websites such as DFAT




I was considering alcohol more so... When i get some time I'll do more research thanks for the input. Alcohol is a product that can be sold more via large contracts which then can be bought once there is some commitment. Cars would be a harder game as I was looking more at the used car section. You need to commit to the stock first.


----------



## wildkactus (4 April 2010)

Here are a couple of links that may help,

Dfat - AQIS importing portal, http://www.daff.gov.au/aqis/import

and the QAIS Icon data Base, http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_querycontent.asp 
"ICON is AQIS's import conditions database. It contains the Australian import conditions for more than 20,000 plant, animal, microbial, mineral and human products."

I have been importing into AUS / US / Europe for a while an have never needed a license, only need to make sure that what is been imported meets local standards.

I Import Materials for the construction and home renovation decoration industries.

hope the above helps
happy importing.


----------

